# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Parrot Pot and H20, Parrot SA, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Parrot SA

----------


## Airicist

The Parrot Pot and H20: Gadgets to Stop Me From Killing My Plants (hands-on) - CES 2015 

Published on Jan 4, 2015




> Two new wireless sensors track your plants health and let you water them remotely


"The Parrot Pot and H2O are gadgets to stop me from killing all my plants"

Never forget about your ficus again

by Ben Popper
January 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Announces Smart Devices H2O and the Pot 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Henri Seydoux speaks to Frederic from the Mandalay Bay Casino boardroom about two new agriculture based smart devices, the Parrot Pot and Parrot H2O.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Pot - Connected plant pot - CES 2015 Preview 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Parrot Pot, the most advanced connected plant pot
> 
> The Parrot Pot is part of Parrot’s second generation of plant sensors. Equipped with a 2,2L reservoir, the Pot provides up to 1 month of smart, autonomous irrigation, keeping your plants happy and healthy until you return.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot H20 - Smart Plant Sensor - CES 2015 Preview 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Flower Power H2O, the smart sensor that waters for your plant while you are away.
> 
> Flower Power H2O is the second generation of plant sensors. Its elegant and solid design, inspired by nature, is a perfect fit for any pot or garden environment. The Flower Power H2O has a built in irrigation system that can turn just about any screw-top bottle (from 0,5L to 2L) into a water reservoir, giving you up to 3 weeks of autonomous irrigation during your holidays and family trips.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Pot - The busy bee

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Meet a very busy bee whose time is precious.
> Discovering Parrot Pot may really be life-changing ...

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Pot - The perfectionnist orangutan

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Meet a perfectionnist Orangutan whose choices are always carefully measured.
> Discovering Parrot Pot may really be life-changing ...

----------


## Airicist

Parrot Pot - The Forgetful Goat

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Meet an unshakeably forgetful Goat who is terrible at remembering small everyday things.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This pot won't let you kill your houseplants"

by Jacob Kastrenakes
January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Parrot POT - official video

Published on Sep 5, 2016




> Discover the Parrot POT, the genius pot that waters your plants when you cannot !
> 
> The Parrot Pot is part of Parrot’s second generation of plant sensors. Equipped with a 2,2L reservoir, the Pot provides up to 1 month of smart, autonomous irrigation, keeping your plants happy and healthy until you return.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot POT - functions tutorial

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Find out everything your Parrot POT can do and all its functions.
> 
> Discover the Parrot POT, the genius pot that waters your plants when you cannot !
> 
> The Parrot Pot is part of Parrot’s second generation of plant sensors. Equipped with a 2,2L reservoir, the Pot provides up to 1 month of smart, autonomous irrigation, keeping your plants happy and healthy until you return.

----------


## Airicist

Parrot POT - functions tutorial

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Find out everything your Parrot POT can do and all its functions.
> 
> Discover the Parrot POT, the genius pot that waters your plants when you cannot !
> 
> The Parrot Pot is part of Parrot’s second generation of plant sensors. Equipped with a 2,2L reservoir, the Pot provides up to 1 month of smart, autonomous irrigation, keeping your plants happy and healthy until you return.

----------

